# parental control help on tp link router?



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all. I'm trying to set parental control for one of the kids in household, I do it like here http://www.tp-link.com/en/article/?id=350

this are my time tables:

2	gaming2	Every Day 06:00 - 22:43* (meaning from 6am to 10:43pm he can acces ONLY those two sites, correct?)*

allowed sites:
www.google.com
www.youtube.com

but, when I turn parental control on, all internet is off for him even allowed sites. Time right now is 21:44 gmt+2 and my router time is set right, so I don't know why it doest work?

or should I add allowed sites with http://?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not going by the guides last image 

have you checked the Mac address 

have you gone back to the settings and rechecked its a per the guide


----------



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

hello! yes, everything is correct, mac address I choose from dropdown menu for computer he's using and I make my laptop parental one (copy option) so I'm not sure what is wrong...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried playing with the time settings to see what happens change by a few hours


----------



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

you mean the time table or current time settings?


----------



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

tried the time table now - same thing... local time i think wouldnt make any difference either?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

apart from trying different options - not sure what else to advise

how old is the router 
maybe check the firmware 
or
get on to tp-link support 
I have used the email service and had a good response to a few questions 
http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/contact/?categoryid=529

telephone numbers here
http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/contact/?categoryid=530


----------



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

its mere 6months or so old and I never tried the parental control option on it until now, so I really dont know why it wouldnt work...anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## GolgothaAvante (Apr 27, 2012)

I would advise you teach your child self control and resolve yourself to trusting in his judgement with occasional looks via spy software or other parental control software.

But that's the anarchistic 16 year old in me speaking, not the 20 something IT Professional parent.


----------



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

ok turns out this is a whole lot trickier than i thought

thing is that you have to adjust 4 pages of settings(access control) to get schedule in parental control to work, just figured this now.

this is from help aside the router menu

_Internet Access Control Rule Management Help

The Router, providing convenient and strong internet access control function, can control the internet activities of hosts in the LAN. Moreover, you can flexibly combine the Host List, Target List and Schedule to restrict the Internet surfing of these hosts.

Enable Internet Access Control - Select the check box to enable the Internet Access Control function, so the Default Filter Rule can take effect.
Rule Name - Here displays the name of the rule and this name is unique.
Host - Here displays the host selected in the corresponding rule.
Target - Here displays the target selected in the corresponding rule.
Schedule - Here displays the schedule selected in the corresponding rule.
Action - Here displays the action the Router takes to deal with the packets. It could be Allow or Deny. Allow means that the Router permits the packets to go through the Router. Deny means that the Router rejects the packets to go through the Router.
Status - This field displays the status of the rule. Enabled means the rule will take effect, Disabled means the rule will not take effect.
Modify - Here you can edit or delete an existing rule.

For example: If you desire to allow the host with MAC address 00-11-22-33-44-AA to access www.google.com only from 18:00 to 20:00 on Saturday and Sunday, and forbid other hosts in the LAN to access the Internet, you should follow the settings below:

Click the submenu Host of Access Control in the left to enter the Host List page. Add a new entry with the Host Description is Host_1 and MAC Address is 00-11-22-33-44-AA.
Click the submenu Target of Access Control in the left to enter the Target List page. Add a new entry with the Target Description is Target_1 and Domain Name is www.google.com.
Click the submenu Schedule of Access Control in the left to enter the Schedule List page. Add a new entry with the Schedule Description is Schedule_1, Day is Sat and Sun, Start Time is 1800 and Stop Time is 2000.
Click the submenu Rule of Access Control in the left to return to the Rule List page. Select Enable Internet Access Control and choose "Deny the packets not specified by any internet access control rule to pass through the Router".
Click Add New... button to add a new rule as follows:

In Rule Name field, create a name for the rule. Note that this name should be unique, for example Rule_1.
In Host field, select Host_1.
In Target field, select Target_1.
In Schedule field, select Schedule_1.
In Action field, select Allow.
In Status field, select Enable.
Click Save to complete the settings.

Then you will go back to the Access Control Rule Management page and see the following list:
ID Rule Host Target Schedule Action Status Modify
1 Rule_1 Host_1 Target_1 Schedule_1 Allow Enabled Edit/Delete

_

so i managed to get my schedule working, but one site where the kid listens radio, the site works, but WMP stream doesnt even though i added stream.*radio name*.com to 'ALLOWED sites, also youtube.com is added and it doesn't work, so anyone knows how specifically the rule has to be written or sites with http:// or without and does www. have to be included?

so far i tried (examples)

www.google.com
google
http://www.google.com
google.com

which one is right to use? and why do you think the site would work, but media stream for radio doesn't?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I wonder if that's because the streaming URL is different and hidden - not sure how you would find that http://mini-stream.net/how-to-get-the-streaming-media-url-find-stream-url.html


----------



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

etaf said:


> I wonder if that's because the streaming URL is different and hidden - not sure how you would find that http://mini-stream.net/how-to-get-the-streaming-media-url-find-stream-url.html


hmm not sure, I right click and copy the url it connects to and add it to list, still same and why then youtube wouldnt work too even when it's on allowed list?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not sure really , hopefully other members will be able to assist


----------



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah I hope so too and soon


----------



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

Anyone to help me with this? I follwed those instructions http://www.manualowl.com/m/TP-Link/TL-WR841N/Manual/183337 but still no luck 

I only want to restrict acces to ONE site for the kid from 21:00 to 3:00 so anyone please guide me through settings how to do it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If this is router is under a year old, I would suggest calling TP-LINK directly or emailing since it's their product and should be supporting you.

Having said that, i am curious on how you are typing the addresses.


----------



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

hmm they suggest same guide as here... and i typed it with http, without and just domain name, still all same


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

so to confirm, there is no access regardless when this rule is turned on?


----------



## bullet (Mar 28, 2007)

exactly, all sites still dont work


----------

